# Ordained and Installed



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 16, 2015)

Brothers and Sisters,

Today was a wonderful day. Today myself and another man were ordained and installed as ruling elders in our church!


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 16, 2015)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Today was a wonderful day. Today myself and another man were ordained and installed as ruling elders in our church!



Congratulation! That's a big step. I have one piece of advice for a new elder if you are interested. I can't say enough about how important elder visitation is to the health of a church. Again, if you are interested, I would be happy to send you a short PDF with 4 articles, mostly from OPC sources. Just send me your email address and I will attach it to a return email. Better yet - I will put it online so anyone can download it.

http://www.reformed.org/files/Reformed_Perspective_on_Home_Visitation.pdf

God bless you and remember Ephesians 6:12


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 16, 2015)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Brothers and Sisters,
> 
> Today was a wonderful day. Today myself and another man were ordained and installed as ruling elders in our church!



Congratulations Brother!


----------



## KMK (Aug 16, 2015)

That is wonderful news, Andrew!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 16, 2015)

Congratulations! May the Lord be pleased to use your ministry for the good of souls and the glory of his Name. 

Grace to you.


----------



## BGF (Aug 16, 2015)

Congratulations! May God grant you wisdom to carry out the duties of your office.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 16, 2015)

Congratulations, brother! Please greet your fellow elders for me and especially Pastor Preston. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## kodos (Aug 17, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Ed Walsh said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > Today was a wonderful day. Today myself and another man were ordained and installed as ruling elders in our church!
> ...



Thank you! This was excellent!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Congratulations, brother! Please greet your fellow elders for me and especially Pastor Preston.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan



Thank you sir! I will greet them all for you.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you all.


----------

